# 14G BioCubbie



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

Here's a few shots of my tank....

Here it is when I first set it up...









Clown Goby









Yellow Watchman Goby paired with Pistol Shrimp









Cleaner Shrimp (Does a wonderful job cleaning up the tank)









Here's some of my Corals













































Here's the first Bristleworm I've found... it was huge...


















And so... I've tried to fish out the Bristle Worm for hours... and hours... and hours... but still couldn't get it out... so I took the rock they were living in out... and the tank become like this...









My tank was happy for a while... until I've got more corals and found another Bristleworm... another huge one what looks to be a one of those Fireworm... My polyps are getting eaten...


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great! well I mean it did  until the bad bad fireworms came in!

Hopefully you catch fireworm soon, or else you might have to cook all your rocks


----------

